# Deer Hunters Donate Venison to Ohio Food Banks



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hunters have donated 1,405 white-tailed deer to local Ohio food banks to benefit Ohioans in need during the 2012 deer hunting season, according to FHFHand the ODNR Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

